# Marklin Gauge 1 rail code and related questions



## Velotrain (Jul 14, 2008)

I have seen this given as 197 and 250, if anyone can tell me which it actually is - or perhaps something else entirely. I believe I’ve read all the Marklin track posts on the site and couldn’t find a clear answer. It certainly looks heavier than Peco rail in web photos (looking at turnouts), but I think I more often hear of deep-flange equipment derailing than on Peco. 

Let me say up front that this is for a very unusual project. A number of folks on the Armorama Diorama forum have asked about making 1:35 turnouts to use with several brands of cast plastic "sectional" track, which is included as a “display stand” with most WW2 German wagon kits. I decided that I would try to describe the approach that I would take, achieved by re-gauging a 1:32 turnout – not dis-similar to how folks modified HO turnouts to On30 by swapping out the ties before commercial versions became available. This conversion also requires narrowing the gauge by 4mm.

My greatest difficulties have been in describing something that I am not and have not actually done, and continually realizing small steps that I need to add because they were intuitive to me. I’ve been trying to avoid unnecessary technical aspects, such as switch numbers, but have just decided that I do want to introduce rail code, as I need to discuss comparing the size of the plastic rail to the metal rail on the donor switch they’re bashing. The Peco switch is a lot more expensive than the Marklin, but it more closely approaches a proto length (the Marklin short is toy-like - at best, and their medium not a whole lot better), has a metal frog and guard rails, and generally looks more elegant.

I have a general question regarding rail codes for myself – I know what they represent, but have never known if there is a formula for converting proto weight to model height? Related to this, how is it determined what model code represents what proto corresponding weight in each scale? I've tried searching on the web, but have been unable to find anything on this specific subject. Either that, or I just don't know how to phrase it to avoid all the commercial and non-relevant hits.

I have another question related to this project that is directed at both North American and European members of the forum. Given that the model will represent ww2 Germany (or possibly France, Italy, the Netherlands, or Russia – I’m aware of the gauge issue), can you recommend a supplier of appropriate tie-plates and spikes for Peco or Marklin; the rail base widths of the two brands may be the same, but I don’t know. A Russian company sells resin tie and fish plates, but they are meant for their resin spikes ;-) I’ve also seen photos of what I take to be Euro rail with no spikes, but two bolts holding the tie plate to the tie, and another clamping the opposite edge down on the rail. Related to this question, are there any specific sites/groups for WW2 RR in Europe?

Lastly - I gather that all the olive drab flatcars lettered for "US Army" and carrying tanks, tractors, scrapers, etc. are just the result of some marketing manager's imagination. He seems to have known his market, as they appear to sell like hotcakes, but I wondered if any of them - in any scale - are actually based on a proto car - practice?


Thanks, Charles


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles

Maybe this will be of help to you.







The ink is to rail sizes but there are many other values available on this web site.

da trains! - Scale Rail Sizes[/b]


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Since you appear to be modeling a railroad from the World War II era in Germany/France, then obviously a search of local railroad museums of that time period would be good. I know that there are several museums near Mannheim and they should actually have web sites at this time. Can't help you with rail code and switch sizes for that period, but I'm sure that a local garden railroad club has at least one or two members that are very familiar. You are probably right that the American versions of flat cars carrying military vehicles would be more appropriate for vehicles moving from factories in America to ports. During and after World War II, most of the local trains and rolling stock were used for moving anything needed around Europe and therefore an American style flatcar wouldn't have been used in Europe....we really didn't want to move our train equipment to a foreign company...very costly and not logical. So, I'm sure if you do some library searches or museum visits, you'll find a lot of the answers you seek. Don't forget that sortly after D-day, a lot of the railroad yards, main lines and terminals had been destroyed by allied bombing, so it would have taken some time before it could be resorted. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

I just measured a couple of the sections of Marklin Ga 1 track and it measured at 0.205 inches -- code 205


----------

